# Minen von Moria - Karten Online



## M_of_D (15. Januar 2009)

So die Karten sind nun online, dann fangt mal an die Daten einzutragen. Danke nochmal an Dargrimm und seine "hilfsbereiten" Programmierer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






edit:  Sehenswürdigkeiten der Großbinge /Wasserwerk und Lodernde Tiefen sind eingetragen.


----------



## -bloodberry- (16. Januar 2009)

Die Karte der Rothorn-Adern ist falsch gescreenshottet.
Die Fähnchen der Sehenswürdigkeiten sind noch drauf, außerdem ist die Maus über einem Fähnchen, so dass da ganz klein "Die Grube" als Infotext steht.

Das sollte dringend überarbeitet werden, das wirkt nämlich unprofessionell. ;D


----------



## M_of_D (16. Januar 2009)

Grad mit Flo geredet, Rothorn-Adern wird jetzt die richtige Karte ( ohne Fähnchen ) angezeigt.


----------



## -bloodberry- (19. Januar 2009)

Die Karte von Lothlorien fehlt übrigens.


----------



## M_of_D (20. Januar 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Die Karte von Lothlorien fehlt übrigens.



naja wird sich wahrscheinlich erst mit Buch 7 lohnen, da Lothlorien eh noch nicht vollständig begehbar ist.


----------

